# Table saw sled



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I made this to cut segmented pieces for turning. I had the fence in back but moved it to the front. Mainly because it got cut almost through and broke, so I made a wider fence to replace it.

Any improvements? Suggestions on a better Sled?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good to me. I've got to make me one some time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A recent thread which I cannot find had an interesting video on making a sled. I did remember the name of the site, Eagle Lake Woodworking.

Link to the site has later link to the video.

http://eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> A recent thread which I cannot find had an interesting video on making a sled. I did remember the name of the site, Eagle Lake Woodworking.
> 
> Link to the site has later link to the video.
> 
> http://eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


I really like that sled and have it favorited in my youtube. I have wanted to build it for a while and think it's about time to get started.


----------



## Meezba (Oct 30, 2012)

Made this finger joint jig yesterday during the hurricane.. Guess I'll have to call it Sandy. Can supply bought parts list if anyone wants it.


----------

